# 0437 Is Here And A Big Thanks To Xantiagib



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

The 0437 is finally on my wrist. The weight and thickness is very nice and even though it looks like it's 1963 cousin, it can stand on it's own legs. Silver cream dial, silver indices & numbers, smokey gray hands and a red star. :thumbsup:

(trees in the reflection)




























I had an opportunity to purchase a 0437 & 1963 in 2007 from cnmark but I had just gotten into the hobby and didn't have any money in the watch fund. In early 2008 I offered to trade him my Auguste Galan mechanical chrono for a 0437 but he didn't have any in stock. Later in 2008 he had both in stock but it was either the 1963 or the 0437. Not so easy of a choice but the 1963 was the primary goal and that is what I chose.

Fast forward to April 2010 and I see Xantiagib's post here flagrantly flaunting his 0437. :tongue2: As it turns out, Xantiagib was the original owner and purchased from cnmark in 2007. Again, I was bitten by the 0437 bug and now I had a little money saved up in my watch fund. Deadly combination. I send him a PM to see if he may want to sell/trade it. Well ... he said he *might* trade it ... for a 1963. Oh brother!  So I started looking ...

I found Adam from NYC on the PMWF had one for sale so I jumped on it. First I made sure it was OK by Xantiagib and sent Adam the money. Interestingly it was a 1963 from a batch that jtbold sold in 2006? before cnmark started selling them. I patiently waited on the watch and when it arrived, it was a beauty.



















Packed up the watch and sent it to Europe with fingers crossed. And I waited, and I waited, and I waited (by now the 0437 had arrived) .... So a few days ago Xantiagib let me know his 1963 had arrived so everyone is happy.  :thumbup: 

Sort of reminds me of another global 3-way swap.









So a big thanks to Xantiagib & Adam in NYC for making this possible.

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like that! Very much! I think I like that 0437 better than the 1963 too! :drool:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

It was a bit of a global 3-way swap - glad it went to a very good home!

I miss the 0437 already.... more so now seeing the photos!

But looking over at my wrist cheers me up...










I think a 1963 case with the 0437 dial and hands would be out of this world....

(oh and sunken subdials too....)

:notworthy:


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> It was a bit of a global 3-way swap - glad it went to a very good home!
> 
> I miss the 0437 already.... more so now seeing the photos!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are happy with the trade. Me too!

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone care to share the price range one should expect to pay for one of these?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Â£120-130ish?


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

watch4me said:


> Anyone care to share the price range one should expect to pay for one of these?


A WUS member contacted Sea-Gull and determined that you can source the 1963 directly from the factory for $180 plus $15 shipping to US and $8 for display back.

pic of a bunch of 1963s after assembly

http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=301759&d=1278406809

cheers,

gigfy


----------

